# Cheap butts at Food City, 99 cents, New easy rub recipe to use up all those mustards we seem to accu



## johnnyoh (Apr 6, 2013)

Our local Food City grocery put Swift's Butts on sale for 99 cents a pound on Wednesday.  Having a good relationship with all butchers in the area I was aware of this about a week ahead and started making room in my freezer.  Showed up at noon Wednesday, SOLD OUT.  People were buying them 10-30 butts at a time as soon as the store opened.

A new truck came in Thursday and I picked up 4 7+ butts.

OK... now to cook.  I like sweet hot.  I rummaged through the cabinets found some old languishing Durkees, Jack Daniels, Dijon and Vidalia mustards we have received as unwanted Christmas gifts and put them to use.  Her is how it goes.

Your favorite rub spice in a shaker.  Powdered maple sugar in a shaker.
A clean sheet of heavy foil on a flat surface next to the sink.  Pack of 2 gallon zip lock bags
Mix equal parts (1/4 cup) of the above mustards with an equal part of your favorite honey.  (I used orange blossom)
Remove Butts from packaging (do not rinse)  and pat dry.  Place in a clean sink and rub all over with mustard mixture.
Sprinkle with maple sugar.  (choose your own application to taste)  Sprinkle with rub spices (to taste but I suggest at least 1 tbsp. per side).  Flip and roll in sink and apply to all sides in this order, poking & rubbing into flaps and crevices until completely coated.  
Remove to sheet of foil and allow to rest for 30 min. 
Clean and wash sink and all utensils as well as your hands with soap & hot water.  (Be safe with meats).  Rinse sink with cold water until cold and dry out sink with paper towels.  Now everything is clean except the foil the meat is resting on!
Go get a favorite beverage and reward yourself for being so good at what you do.
Place butts in zip bags press out air and seal tight.  Place in fridge 6-8 hours or overnight.
Put your favorite wood in water to soak. (I use fruit wood like apple or cherry or hardwoods like maple.  I find hickory or maple too strong)
When ready to cook/smoke place a small layer of unlit briquets in the pan. Start a chimney of briquets on top of the bare briquets (I am making this to work in a Brinkman can smoker as most folks have one or can afford one).
Fill water pan with beer, cider, whatever in a 1-1 mixture with water.
Once briquets are grey in the chimney pour them on the briquets in the pan, spread around ant top with smoke wood.  Allow to come to heat for about 10 min. and install top of can with water pan and first rack.  Top with cover and wait to see temp come to 225-250 deg. and stabilize there.
Place cold butts directly on racks over pan.  Cover the smoker and wait for two hours (DO NOT LIFT LID) while monitoring smoker temp to keep it between the 225-250 range.  Just check every 30 min to an hour.   Revisit beverages during this easy time.
After first two hours check fire and replenish with smoke wood and a few briquets only if you see a temp fall in the smoker.
Cook at the 225-250 temp for 60-90 min a pound depending on weather conditions.  Spray or mop with a flavor moistener mixed 1-1 with water every 2 hours while checking the fire box.   (apple juice, beer, vinegar).  Never use an oil as this will make tars in the smoke adhere to your butt.
Once you feel close to done check with a temp probe.  165 for slicing, 185 for pulled, 200 for certain breakdown of all collagens into a fall apart roast.
When desired temp is reached, remove from smoker to throwaway foil pan and cover with foil to rest for at least an hour.  (I prefer 2hours)  This will set all juices and allow fats and connective tissue to become that satin meat we all love.
This is a good time to clean that smoker.
While pork is still a bit warm, pull from bone into pan using hands or forks or slice.  Dress with a favorite sauce, serve or pack into containers to freeze.  Serve and enjoy.
Get another beverage if you can make it to the fridge.  Prop your feet up and thank the ladies for making the side dishes and accept the compliments gracefully.
Happy smokin...  Next Char-Siu


----------

